
I made a new website for trail camera users - aabele
https://huntercameraworld.com
======
aabele
The main idea was to build a simple tool that sits on top of email server and
parses jpg's and video files out of email sources. Hopefully hunters, wildlife
lovers, tourists etc trail camera users will appreciate.

Please check it out and let me know your feedback.

